# Cheap VT Packages



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm trying to plan a trip to VT with 5 of my friends. anyone know any good sites i can use to book my trip. I'm open to Killington, Okemo, Stratton. I just need to get out of the NYC area.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well there is a cheap trip next week $200 room and food and $40 lift tickets at Jay Peak


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

bromley has pretty cheap packages (bromley is like 1 mile from stratton) i'm going next weekend hit me up if you go


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Crackheads look go to The east coast meet next weekend and stay. I'm going to be riding for 3 days and it is only gunna cost like 350 thats dirt cheap it includes food, come on it just silly to not take up this offer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

i found this guy from www.IRape16yearolds.com so i'm gunna room with him for a few days at bromley, he seems nice and has candy so i should be ok. plus he has a cute dog he said. nah i cant go to jay, I HAVE to stay at the cabin my mom said


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mason said:


> i found this guy from www.IRape16yearolds.com so i'm gunna room with him for a few days at bromley, he seems nice and has candy so i should be ok. plus he has a cute dog he said. nah i cant go to jay, I HAVE to stay at the cabin my mom said


That web site doesn't work...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

i was at killington 2 weeks ago. I stayed at Turn of river lodge you can get a bed for 27 bucks a night with breakfast. If your looking for a place to party thats not it, but if your looking for cheap, clean place to sleep its perfect.

Turn of River Lodge


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> That web site doesn't work...


:laugh: /10 char


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

not gonna bee cheep for a ticket atleast


----------

